# Rat food advice- any rat keeps advice please x



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi im starting my research as want a gpr at some point. Wondered if anyone knows the cheapest place to buy rat food from in bulk of say 5-15kg. Looking for the reggie rat one and the xtra vital. Looking for a nice cheap delivery too. Like to buy in bulk as have 15kg food bins.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you tried looking at the Shunamite Diet?
Shunamite Rats

Its a fantasic fancy rat mix, but i'm sure it can be altered for gambians to.
The Scuttling Gourmet by Alison Campbell is a brilliant book containing all the info you need to know. Not sure of its availability at the moment as its currently being updated. But Fancy Rats • Index page is a good rat forum which can point you in the right direction. 

Many people on Fancy Rats bulk buy sacks of food for the base mix in their Shunamite Diet. Alot of people use rabbit food instead of rat food such as Alpha Herbal Deluxe as all the ingredients in it are extremly palatable for rats and better than generic rat mixes such as Reggie Rat that contains artificla colours etc.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

thankyou for the links x will have a look x


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

they need parrot mix too.

i really recommend you take a look on ukpouchies forum,thats where i got all my help from as i'm a new pouchie owner.

they require specific dietary requirments LOTS of fruit and veg.

they also need to be kept at a room temp of 20 degrees to 24degrees.
i use a heat mat that goes under her metal tray on the outside and keep the temp set to click in if it drops below 20.

they need an all metal cage as they can chew through plastic in a matter of mins.and bend bars.

ukpouchies.co.uk click forum.
ask as many quezzies as you want or need.
i did and i'm thankful i did too.


amy


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, GPR feeding requirements are a lot different to that of fancy rats, please research before buying in bulk too, as any fungus that could grow on the food could be fatal for the GPR 

As well as joining UK Pouchies please read up on the other forums too, as you need to reasearch as much as possible if you want a happy healthy pet :2thumb:

• View forum - African Giant Pouched Rat Forum


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for that hun will check it out now, worried about diet majorly as the girls i am getting are fed on cooked chicken and no dry/base mix. im not sure if i should try to slowly change it to what the majority feed the pouchies???


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Animal-Encounters said:


> thanks for that hun will check it out now, worried about diet majorly as the girls i am getting are fed on cooked chicken and no dry/base mix. im not sure if i should try to slowly change it to what the majority feed the pouchies???


I think Gambian Pouched rats have a higher protein diet than rats. They are a different species despite their name. Best to not try and make both species into the same but adjust the food to their individual requirements.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

well this is what i feed my male fancy rats

extra vital supreme rat mix-buy this from here XtraVital Rat Food Beaphar - 500g : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

then i add in with the mix into a tub

james wellbeloved lite dry dog food-lamb flavour.
or you can use burns dog food.
i put a cupful in

pumpkin seeds-supermarkets sell these.
hemp seeds-from here The Rat Warehouse

sunflower seeds-pet shop
porridge oats-supermarket
dried pasta twists
banana chips-pet shop
dried mealworms-pet shop

i give my fancies fresh chopped veg and fruit everyday.
not citrius as its be known to cause kidney cancer esp in male rats.

i give
brocolli
carrots
curly kale
rocket salad
tomato
cucumber
banana
mango-de nutted and skinned
avacardo-de nutted and skinned
apple
pear
celery

at night they get some cooked dinner with us in there treat bowl.
i always leave dry mix out for them at all times.

now for my gambian pouched rat its sort of the same
dry mix
fruity parrot mix- Fruity Parrot Mix (980g)

i also give her some rat mix
porridge oats
pumpkin seeds
mealworms
multigrain bread

lots of fresh fruit and veg
same as my fancy rats but not grapes.
mango and avacardo has to be de-nutted and skinned as this is very toxic to pouched rats if eaten.

monkey nuts

avoid hazelnuts very dangerous to pouched rats!!!!

i give palm nuts to mine once a week and also palm oil i spread this on some brown bread once a week.you can buy palm oil from asda.

my pouchie also likes some cooked foods at night just like my fancy rats.

there is a whole list of safe foods for gambians to eat mainly fruit and veg you just need to do your research.

both web sites that have been given to you in this thread are very good and i suggest you jot down and take notes of safe foods.this is what i did before i got my queenie(pouchie)

this is her
13 weeks old






































and this is her cage











amy


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

and yes your rats that your getting need a varied diet not just cooked chicken.

and remember to handle your pouched rat EVERYDAY.

i get queenie out 3 hours a day but split throughout the day sometimes it can be more.depending if she rattles her cage doors to come out.

i had queenie from 7 weeks old and she is now 13-14 weeks tomorrow and is sooooooooo tame and friendly but that also comes down to rie who handled her and her sister from day one.


amy


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

amy you are a star!!! there is so many different bits of advice on the net the more research i do the more muddled i get...so im gonna follow your info! thank you so much... your gpr is fab and the set up is amazing...cant believe the size of that java wood for that price! can you remember the website? x


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i will have to find it.

i will be back.......: victory:


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

right found it

here is the one i ordered just make sure you think it will fit in your cage!
Becks Bird Barn >>> Parrot Toys, Parrot Cages, Baby Birds, Pet Supplies, Reptile Supplies

its medium but its big,took me half an hour to get it inside my cage!lol

amy x


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

:notworthy: thank you hun x


----------

